# nursing



## asha mary varghese (Feb 7, 2011)

dear friends It will be a great help for me if somebody working as a nurse in canada ,responds as quickly as possible about the working atmosphere in canada hospitals especially toronto.how long it will take a migrant nurse to get a job there.will the hospital give sufficiant training on the specified area before initiating duty[because nursing practice is entirelydifferent in each country] .what will be the intial pay and working hours per week etc kindly give your valuable advice thanks...............


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi im a uk midwife but my qualification doesnt stand here! Not sure how it works for nurses. I have to do a 8 month conversion course but its very expensive!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You can go as a Skilled Worker, but also take a look at the PNP (Provincial Nominee Program Immigrating to Canada: Provincial nominees ) because some of them might need nurses too and have a different procedure for the Immigration.

Within the Skilled Worker Class, there are two kind of nurses:
the Registrered Nurse (NOC code 3152) Unit Group 
the Licensed Practical Nurse (NOC code 3233)
Unit Group 
Don’t know what kind of nurse you are, so take a look at the NOC codes to see where you fit in.

If you want to work as a nurse, you need to registrer with a local ‘nursing association’.
They need to know which courses you took for how many hours, your work experience and so on. Depending on their judgement, you need to take extra lessons or an exam to get you a license to work as a nurse.
Different provinces have different regulations.

Here you can find more information about the jobs and the wages in the Toronto area, as a nurse:
Registered Nurses (NOC 3152-A) - Toronto Region, Ontario - Working in Canada

Hope this information helps you a little bit...


----------



## Heading South (Jan 29, 2011)

*Refine your questions*



asha mary varghese said:


> dear friends It will be a great help for me if somebody working as a nurse in canada ,responds as quickly as possible about the working atmosphere in canada hospitals especially toronto.how long it will take a migrant nurse to get a job there.will the hospital give sufficiant training on the specified area before initiating duty[because nursing practice is entirelydifferent in each country] .what will be the intial pay and working hours per week etc kindly give your valuable advice thanks...............


I think your questions are too vague to get many replies, what type of nurse? no one can tell you how long it will take you to get hired, I have a cousin who is a nurse in Barrie Ontario, if she wasn't less than 4 years from retiremnt she would quite now because of the stress from being overworked due to budget and staff cuts.


----------

